# FreeBSD 802.11s current status



## Father Grigori (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello all.

I am building a small mesh (802.11s) network using NanoBSD inside some spare SBCs (12 of them) based on AMD Geode 
processors and RaLink USB dongles (RT5370 - mesh capable via if_run).
I know those USB wifi dongles are not well suited for mesh networking, but that is all I have now.

NanoBSD was built on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3. It is using net/olsrd from pkg.
All seems to be functioning properly right now, even routing via OLSRD. 
I am planning on deploying those SBCs to my neighbors, so we can create our 
"NANet" neighborhood area network, but some form of authentication is needed.

My question is what is the current status of 802.11s authentication and security in FreeBSD?

Since I searched the Internet for that, all I could find of consistent material was Rui Paulo's documents:



			WiFi/Mesh - FreeBSD Wiki
		

 and 


			Rui Paulo @ FreeBSD
		


I tried to adapt some scripts from Linux users on the matter, but couldn't get it to work.

Seems that drivers and applications in FreeBSD are not yet 802.11s ready for authentication, as stated in Rui Paulo's documents (dated from 2009 and 2010).
That is 10 years old. Is mesh networking development in FreeBSD stuck?

Correct me if I am wrong and point me some directions and resources.
It would be very much appreciated. I want to keep stick to FreeBSD.
Thank you guys.


----------

